# lease buyouts



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

1968BMW2800 said:


> Maybe the sky is starting to fall!!
> 
> At $4,500, how close to fair market does that get you?


It looks like sky is really starting to fall on used car prices.

Current BMW FS buyout including $4500 discount: $46,261.65
Edmunds trade in value: $45,393
Vroom apprasial: $31,800 :yikes:


----------



## ams3141 (Apr 25, 2017)

My 330e lease is up early July. I just ran a few numbers: 

Residual- $32,965
Current Lease Payoff: $27,648 

Edmunds Private Party: $27,351
Dealer Retal- $30,059

A few months ago I wasn't even considering a buyout but this is making it interesting.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

hatepotholez said:


> well that sucks, I wanted to get the dynamic pricing and offer a little bit above that.


Wondering, in this new world order, what the spread is between the dynamic price BMWFS offers the dealer vs. the direct customer buyout price offered to the leasee?

In my experience, CarMax appraisals _usually_ reflect current market with a high degree of accuracy.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

1968BMW2800 said:


> In my experience, CarMax appraisals _usually_ reflect current market with a high degree of accuracy.


I recently had Carmax appraise my new 2020 Volvo S60 MSRP $44,840. 2/20 production. 80 miles. $20,000. I was hoping for at least $22K.


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

1968BMW2800 said:


> hatepotholez said:
> 
> 
> > well that sucks, I wanted to get the dynamic pricing and offer a little bit above that.
> ...


Would you be able to check if I give you my last 7 of the vin?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> I recently had Carmax appraise my new 2020 Volvo S60 MSRP $44,840. 2/20 production. 80 miles. $20,000. I was hoping for at least $22K.


Holy Moly! A 55% depreciation hit in less than 2 months on a brand new car 

I'm sure you bought it right, but jeezus, that's still a big hit...we've got a loaded 2019 Acadia Denali that needs to go away; I'd best dive into a good bottle of Scotch before I take it to Carmax.


----------



## jhav (May 19, 2005)

alex2364 said:


> My M4 lease is ending in mid June and my lease buyout discount went from $800 last week to $4500 now. :yikes: Now I'm rethinking if I should lease a new one.


Odd - my M4 is expiring in mid-June also, but I'm only being offered $3k (I was previously offered $800 like you). $4500 would certainly be more enticing... wonder why the offer would differ???


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

jhav said:


> Odd - my M4 is expiring in mid-June also, but I'm only being offered $3k (I was previously offered $800 like you). $4500 would certainly be more enticing... wonder why the offer would differ???


Probably cause I have a 2017.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

dkreidel said:


> Holy Moly! A 55% depreciation hit in less than 2 months on a brand new car
> 
> I'm sure you bought it right, but jeezus, that's still a big hit...we've got a loaded 2019 Acadia Denali that needs to go away; I'd best dive into a good bottle of Scotch before I take it to Carmax.


I was being a little cheeky. I was seeing if I could get the buyout and lease another one. It was $335 a month all in, $0 down, only MSDs at drive off, first 2 payments paid by Volvo, 7 month pull ahead on the S90, and $500 rebate check on the back - for a $45K car.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

dll2k4 said:


> Likewise here, BMWFS is offering a $4500 discount on my 2017 340i. Residual is $35600 and my lease is up in late May.
> 
> I will be returning the vehicle. ED #4 (M340i) will be happening in July 2020 or 2021, depending on the COVID-19 status.


Interestingly, BMWFS has upped the discount on my F30 to $6000. If they add another couple thousand I might actually consider it..


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

dll2k4 said:


> Interestingly, BMWFS has upped the discount on my F30 to $6000. If they add another couple thousand I might actually consider it..


And your situation tells the story. We have all been trained to expect subvented leases wherein residuals are inflated and money factors are low, and incentives further sweeten deals. Yet, here we are, with the unusual COVID reality, finding that a $6,000 discount from residual gets us thinking "maybe,"... but, still _maybe_ isn't quite enough. SIX THOUSAND DOLLARS -- maybe not enough.

Now that I drive very few miles/year, I am often asked why I continue to lease. Of course, the main reason is the desire to treat myself to something new, under full factory warranty and care, plus that new car smell thing.

But, the business reason is _depreciation._ For whatever market reasons, high line cars rarely hold their value. For the "opportunity cost" of leasing, the calculating and re-calculating and anguish of trying to figure out if it's worth buying a car at lease end is replaced by the momentary exhilaration of slipping into that next new ride, and, of course, enjoying the smell. And, as the exhilaration and aroma wear off, soon it's time to think about building and ordering the next one.

$6,000 is compelling. And it tells us something about where we are right now. But is $6,000 enough??? YMMV.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

What***8217;s the old joke...How do you save an extra $300 on a new computer? Wait a month.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

ard said:


> What's the old joke...How do you save an extra $300 on a new computer? Wait a month.


:thumbup:


----------



## CoupeGuy (Mar 3, 2017)

Well I'm only being offered a $2200 discount on residual for my 2017 430i, coupe, M Sport. The lease expires at the end of May.

That puts it about 2500 above Edmunds dealer retail price and 6K above private party sale. I will be returning... if my dealer is accepting lease returns. That seems to be an issue with some people on this forum.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

***8220;IF the dealer is accepting lease returns***8221;...

Ive seen that repeated, and it seems pretty nuts. I mean there is a binding legal agreement called a ***8220;lease***8221; and it has the terms of surrender in it, correct? (I dont have a lease, or I***8217;d check the document...)

Seems like the kind of thing that a call to a dealer, a certified letter to BMWFS, and that would be that. They arrange a surrender location or they pick it up in front of my house.... I mean what***8217;s the alternative? ***8220;You need to keep paying a monthly lease fee because we dont have a way to return the car***8221;????

Anyone have a pdf of the relevant section of the lease agreemnt? Yes, we seem to be a nation of talkers, texters and emailers...but the agreement should define the obligations


----------



## ctorrey (Mar 17, 2007)

I was offered a $6k incentive on my '17 340xi with a lease maturity date of 5/30. Our '17 X3 only got a $2500 incentive. Even with the $6k incentive, it doesn't seem like it would be worth the buyout. Also, it appears that the used car market is going to get ugly, so too much risk. After a less than successful negotiation with my dealer on ordering a new X3 to begin, we are simply going to take advantage of the 6 month lease extensions and see how things play out. Maybe BMW. Maybe not.


----------



## dadaBMW (Dec 21, 2014)

As many others, my lease is ending in May and I was offered a discount on the payoff. I am planning to buy the car, but it is not clear how to handle it on the DMV side. BMW FS is pretty clear, send check and forms.

All my previous vehicles were traded in and returned, I never had to do it.

I am in CA and I wanted to know what I need to do on the DMV side and if everything can done online since all offices are closed. How to pay the used sales tax and all.


----------



## CoupeGuy (Mar 3, 2017)

dadaBMW said:


> As many others, my lease is ending in May and I was offered a discount on the payoff. I am planning to buy the car, but it is not clear how to handle it on the DMV side. BMW FS is pretty clear, send check and forms.
> 
> All my previous vehicles were traded in and returned, I never had to do it.
> 
> I am in CA and I wanted to know what I need to do on the DMV side and if everything can done online since all offices are closed. How to pay the used sales tax and all.


Check with the California DMV, I believe they are offering 60 day extensions for registrations. So if you have a situation where an office visit is required they'll cut you a break for 60 days.


----------



## MyBlueF82 (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a 2017 M4 due back May 9th, with a CPP amount of $4500 (up from $700) after I extended another month. For those with $4500 off '17 M4, when does your offer expire? Mine is only good through May 7th. I spoke with BMWFS today and getting another month extension wouldn't be an issue, but the real question is what is the likelihood of the discount going up after May 8th? 

Would the car being an individual color change anything in your thinking? Mine is Santorini Blue, and took forever to locate one I wanted (I assumed the lease).


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

dadaBMW said:


> I am in CA and I wanted to know what I need to do on the DMV side and if everything can done online since all offices are closed. How to pay the used sales tax and all.


https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/dmv/vr

Triple A, if you're a member, might also be an option.

When a leased car is returned, BMWFS collects local tax due on any end-of-lease charges, so I am wondering why they wouldn't collect any local tax due on the sale and title release process.

In my experience, when I'm given an incomplete answer or an answer that doesn't check all the boxes, I ask to speak to someone higher up the food chain.

It's hard for me to wrap my mind around the idea that BMWNA/BMWFS wouldn't be extending maximum assistance to their customers during this challenging time. I think, if asked, they will.


----------



## kpblade (Jul 12, 2008)

When I checked last month, all of my local So Cal AAA offices were closed as well.


----------



## dadaBMW (Dec 21, 2014)

1968BMW2800 said:


> When a leased car is returned, BMWFS collects local tax due on any end-of-lease charges, so I am wondering why they wouldn't collect any local tax due on the sale and title release process.


I called BMWFS and they are not collecting the used sales tax. It is between me and the DMV. It is clear in the payoff statement:
Sales / Use Tax: $0

I called the DMV and they were not clear either, saying that BMW will collect it.

:dunno:


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

dadaBMW said:


> I called BMWFS and they are not collecting the used sales tax. It is between me and the DMV. It is clear in the payoff statement:
> Sales / Use Tax: $0
> 
> I called the DMV and they were not clear either, saying that BMW will collect it.
> ...


So they are not required to collect sales tax even though they have business in California? Interesting.

Will they send you clear title without proof that you paid the tax?

Will they sign and send you a California DMV Transfer and Reassignment form?

Who does the odometer reading?

I think I'd reach out to Jon or Greg and ask them privately to whom you might speak at BMWFS.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Botton line - in California, you'll eventually have to pay it. Even if no one is saying it's their responsibility. From CA DMV website:

Fees will be determined when the application is submitted to DMV and may include:

Transfer.
Use tax based on new registered owner's city and county of residence.
Registration renewal or planned nonoperation.
Duplicate title.
Replacement license plate(s) if a license plate has been lost or stolen.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1968BMW2800 said:


> So they are not required to collect sales tax even though they have business in California? Interesting.
> 
> Will they send you clear title without proof that you paid the tax?
> 
> ...


I seem to recall grappling wih this in the past.

Licensed car dealers MUST collect use tax in CA. Indeed, when someone flies to CA to drive a car home to their no-tax state, they can get screwed by this rule. Private sellers do not collect. And a dealer that is shipping car via common carrier does not.

Having said that, a lease end 'purchase' isnt in fact a 'purchase'. You are simply completing a contractual arrangement entered into 36 months earlier. I think this is why the dealer doesnt collect tax (they arent legally acting as a selling dealer), and BMWFS isnt 'a car dealer' (and therefore isnt subject to CA dealer rules.)

As I recall.

.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

1968BMW2800 said:


> So they are not required to collect sales tax even though they have business in California? Interesting.
> 
> Will they send you clear title without proof that you paid the tax?
> 
> ...


At what point in the transaction does the car get registered w/ the DMV? Here in Mass, sales tax is due to the state when you go to register the vehicle. We don't have temp plates, we get them on the spot. So you pay for the registration/title, plates, and sales tax all at the same time to the registry.


----------



## The (Jan 19, 2015)

For what it's worth: My lease is ending in two months so I just called BMW FS to discuss buyout. They're offering a $6,000 discount off the contracted buyout price. 2017 340i xDrive with a $28,000 buyout price (that's with the discount).


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 18, 2020)

The said:


> For what it's worth: My lease is ending in two months so I just called BMW FS to discuss buyout. They're offering a $6,000 discount off the contracted buyout price. 2017 340i xDrive with a $28,000 buyout price (that's with the discount).


That sounds like it's just under market. What are you going to do?


----------



## The (Jan 19, 2015)

bottlecap said:


> That sounds like it's just under market. What are you going to do?


Honestly, I'm not entirely sure. These are uncertain times and I'm pretty risk averse, so even though I would like to keep it I am leaning towards turning it in and downsizing for a year or two.

I've got two more years before my kid is old enough to sit in the front, at which point I will probably get a 911, so a two-year econo-lease might be a good option.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

The said:


> Honestly, I'm not entirely sure. These are uncertain times and I'm pretty risk averse, so even though I would like to keep it I am leaning towards turning it in and downsizing for a year or two.
> 
> I've got two more years before my kid is old enough to sit in the front, at which point I will probably get a 911, so a two-year econo-lease might be a good option.


Here in SoCal, a dealer is advertising a 2017 340 with 10K miles for about $34K. Guessing a committed "i'lll buy it today" customer might snag it for around $30K. Or maybe better,who knows?

The point of leasing is to pay the opportunity cost for driving a nice, new, full warranty vehicle for awhile and then rinsing and repeating. We all got into these leases with no thought that a virus would shut down the economy and cause BMWFS to hold a sort-of fire sale for returnees (undercutting dealers in the process -- no loyalty among thieves).

Yet here we are.

Many are considering doing lease extensions for half a year, paying another year's worth of tags, driving a car they know and trust, hopefully still under warranty, and then seeing what the world looks like later this year.

Some are buying Kias for super fire sale prices and deciding that, in the time of plague, the Roundel in the driveway ain't so important.

$6,000 is a nice discount from residual. That $6K gets a bit thinner if an ESC is added, along with tax and tags. Net/net, is it enough??

One thing for sure, if BMWFS is offering $6K, the car is worth even less than that.


----------



## The (Jan 19, 2015)

1968BMW2800 said:


> Many are considering doing lease extensions for half a year, paying another year's worth of tags, driving a car they know and trust, hopefully still under warranty, and then seeing what the world looks like later this year.


This too is an option I would consider. The car has been absolutely rock-solid for me, is fun to drive, and given where I was only 8 years ago is _still _a dream car.


1968BMW2800 said:


> Some are buying Kias for super fire sale prices and deciding that, in the time of plague, the Roundel in the driveway ain't so important.


Truth. Financial security in my future far outweighs the badge (as nice as it is).


1968BMW2800 said:


> $6,000 is a nice discount from residual. That $6K gets a bit thinner if an ESC is added, along with tax and tags. Net/net, is it enough??
> 
> One thing for sure, if BMWFS is offering $6K, the car is worth even less than that.


This is something I'm going to spend some time on. My understanding is that BMW FS is not offering steep dealer discounts on end-of-lease cars, and apparently there are penalties for those dealers that turn those cars around back to the original lessee. Does that mean this discount brings the car in-line with market prices, or something else? I for one do not know. I'm tempted to call a distant dealer and ask them what their buy price is, but I doubt any will be open to letting me know.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

The said:


> This is something I'm going to spend some time on. My understanding is that BMW FS is not offering steep dealer discounts on end-of-lease cars, and apparently there are penalties for those dealers that turn those cars around back to the original lessee. Does that mean this discount brings the car in-line with market prices, or something else? I for one do not know. I'm tempted to call a distant dealer and ask them what their buy price is, but I doubt any will be open to letting me know.


Dynamic pricing offered directly to dealers is often a fairly steep discount from residual, with the understanding that the car will be placed in dealer inventory to be sold to nobody in the leasee's household.

The point of what BMWFS is offering you is to eliminate the dealer altogether. The dealers don't want/can't manage the turn-ins right now. This may change as quickly as it came upon them. Nobody knows the future....

You seem to be thinking about this in all the right ways.

Given that owning any vehicle is a costly proposition, it often comes down to the subjective variables that are not always easily quantified.

I remember when our family acquired that first BMW 2800, new off the dealer's lot in 1968. My father said the family was declaring a "dividend," meaning the BMW was a treat and a indulgence beyond what was necessary.

For some, the thought of "going backwards" and moving down market is unacceptable. For others, it doesn't matter if peace of mind is in the equation and getting the cost of a car down would contribute to that peace.

We drive these cars because we can and we want to -- they are an indulgence which, to my way of thinking, has always only made sense if easily afforded without worry.

I kept a photo of a Jaguar XJS convertible on my desk for several years, next to a list of goals I had set. When I checked off the last item on my list, I went out and got that Jag. Still have it, seeping away in the garage. There is a season for everything.


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

1968BMW2800 said:


> For some, the thought of "going backwards" and moving down market is unacceptable. For others, it doesn't matter if peace of mind is in the equation and getting the cost of a car down would contribute to that peace.


Another option is to take advantage of the situation and go up market. Porsche dealers were having a fire sale on leftover 2019 Boxster and Cayman GTS models. Now the coronavirus is making it even more interesting. People have been getting 25-30% off leftover 2019 models.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

alex2364 said:


> Another option is to take advantage of the situation and go up market. Porsche dealers were having a fire sale on leftover 2019 Boxster and Cayman GTS models. Now the coronavirus is making it even more interesting. People have been getting 25-30% off leftover 2019 models.


+ That.

Good times or challenging times, those with means will always be well-positioned to take advantage of opportunities to purchase straw hats in winter.


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

If I extend my lease for 6 months, will the $6000 purchase promotional credit be extended also? That would drop my purchase price even more.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

hatepotholez said:


> If I extend my lease for 6 months, will the $6000 purchase promotional credit be extended also? That would drop my purchase price even more.


Ha! Love your thinking.

Of course nobody knows what the world looks like in 6 months. Election will happen. Possible fall uptick with COVID. Economy.... who knows???

I suppose you could call BMWFS and ask. Maybe they might also know the winning lotto numbers.


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

1968BMW2800 said:


> Ha! Love your thinking.
> 
> Of course nobody knows what the world looks like in 6 months. Election will happen. Possible fall uptick with COVID. Economy.... who knows???
> 
> I suppose you could call BMWFS and ask. Maybe they might also know the winning lotto numbers.


lol such a gamble. My $6000 credit is good until May 31st I can also do a month to month lease extension. I also need new tires, if I get new tires i'm definitely keeping the car.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

hatepotholez said:


> lol such a gamble. My $6000 credit is good until May 31st I can also do a month to month lease extension. I also need new tires, if I get new tires i'm definitely keeping the car.


So, all kidding aside, here we go.

Turn in the car and get dinged for tires and whatever else.

Keep the car, either lease extension or purchase, and, you buy the tires which you get to then use, and, six months from now you have a car nearing end of factory warranty, valued at... how much?? Who knows?

If you love the car and don't really care if you're upside down with equity, and if you plan to keep it for awhile, and if the purchase payments are less than a new lease, then, maybe, a couple/few years down the line, if nothing major goes wrong with the car, you might come out alright. Maybe.

Only time I've ever come out okay with cars purchased new is when I a) bought them right; b) drove them for many years and many miles; and c) wrote costs off through depreciation and/or business mileage deduction for some tax savings.

Best value for me has been lightly used CPOs bought right and driven a lot and then turned in with equity used to... go back to leasing and sniffing the new car ether once again.

I think folks doing lease extensions while waiting to see what things look like in a few months are, maybe, splitting the difference, preserving options, and locking in near-term costs.

In the end, we pay um now or pay um later, not matter what.


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

1968BMW2800 said:


> So, all kidding aside, here we go.
> 
> Turn in the car and get dinged for tires and whatever else.
> 
> ...


I do have the Geico Mechanical breakdown coverage good until the cars 7 years old. I like the car alot, it's loaded with pretty much everything and the cost of it is much less than a comparable priced one in the market. My vehicle is typically selling for a few thousand more. My finance payments would be alot less than a new lease.


----------



## mike.k (Nov 13, 2012)

Any X5 drivers getting or got a discount on a lease buyout? 
Cheers!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

My 340 lease is over on 9/29, and my payoff offer now is finally updated with the discount of $6000.

Residual of the car is $37k, so the buyout is only $31k before taxes. That actually is a pretty decent deal considering KBB and Edmunds put the private party sale of this car at ~32-35k. Car only has a ~15500 miles on it, and is in great shape.

I am very heavily leaning towards buying it out because the new 340's don't really do much for me because I can't get red interior or 6MT (which I have both right now). And gives me some flexibility as we look at my wifes next car in the next 2-3 years.

Interesting times, and if BMW had a slightly more compelling offer with a new M340, I might have jumped on it (I know 6MT is gone forever, but if I could have gotten red interior, I would be much more likely).


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Squeak said:


> My 340 lease is over on 9/29, and my payoff offer now is finally updated with the discount of $6000.
> 
> Residual of the car is $37k, so the buyout is only $31k before taxes. That actually is a pretty decent deal considering KBB and Edmunds put the private party sale of this car at ~32-35k. Car only has a ~15500 miles on it, and is in great shape.
> 
> ...


So, let's set aside the "good deal" aspect of your situation and ask the more fundamental question: _Why_ did you lease this car rather than buying it at the start? What's changed?

Let's say that what has happened to you is the world has changed. BMW no longer offers you your desired configuration, and BMWFS is discounting the buyout numbers substantially, and the entire friggin' world as we thought we knew it has turned upside down and inside out.

Fair enough.

You know how every mile on your current car has been driven. You obviously like the car. The mileage is low. If you lease another Bimmer, that's another lease fee right off the top -- you can keep your current car, pocket that next lease fee and figure that will go toward any out-of-warranty maintenance or repair over the next few years.

Now, let's revisit the "good deal" aspect we set aside. Figure out the total dollars sunk thus far, from initial drive-offs to the last lease payment you will make. Calculate the total drive-off cost if you do the buy out. Add those two numbers. Is the car worth the sum of those numbers to you, minus what the car may be worth as a trade in or private party sale a few years from now?

If you love the car and are confident that love will not die over the next few years, and nothing out there in the wonderful world of new cars tickles you more than the tickle you are getting from your current ride, then, driving what you love is priceless and you need not worry about the numbers.

If you do the buyout offer, please tell the rest of us junkies how you successfully suppressed the New Car Smell addiction. And let us know how the math works out for you.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

Actually the numbers work out well for me on multiple fronts:

1) It was a $61k list car that I paid $56k for at the time, and with a $6k discount at lease buyout means that I would have paid $50k for the car in capital outlay towards purchase price. In my mind, this car is/was a good value at $50k when I bought it.

2) If I assumed I will lease another M340 at $600/mo payment, my all in for that is going to be in the $22k range (give or take). $32k buyout now, versus spending $22k over the next 3 years. Do I think this car will be worth more than $10-12k in 3 years with probably ~32k miles on it? Yes, I do.

I got into the lease game before because BMW made it stupid appealing to lease ridiculously priced executive demo cars for dirt cheap prices ($80k 550GT for $500/mo). When that game was up, I didn't know what size car I wanted, and wanted one more run at a 6MT, and this car was leasable at a reasonable price.

But now knowing this car is really great, and there is not a strong compelling reason for another one (as mentioned before), that new car smell really doesn't outweigh the red seats I get to look at everyday and the stick shift I get to row.

Plus, I am pretty sure my next new car to me is going to be a BEV, and I am waiting for BMW to make something that is a compelling offer there. In the meantime, I can have fun with my current one.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Squeak said:


> Actually the numbers work out well for me on multiple fronts:
> 
> 1) It was a $61k list car that I paid $56k for at the time, and with a $6k discount at lease buyout means that I would have paid $50k for the car in capital outlay towards purchase price. In my mind, this car is/was a good value at $50k when I bought it.
> 
> ...


Red seats are as good a reason as any. Get a $6 bottle of New Car Scent spray and you're the big winner. And the math actually probably works. The lease fee you save will buy you new tires, should you need them down the road.

Best of luck.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

1968BMW2800 said:


> Red seats are as good a reason as any. Get a $6 bottle of New Car Scent spray and you're the big winner. And the math actually probably works. The lease fee you save will buy you new tires, should you need them down the road.
> 
> Best of luck.


That is the funny thing, I don't really even need new tires. I hate running runflats, so the minute I lease a new car I go and get my preferred tires on and put the stock runflats in the basement to put back on before turn in.

But the new ones I put on have 15k miles easily left on them, and I can now sell the stock runflats to others that need it.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Squeak said:


> That is the funny thing, I don't really even need new tires. I can now sell the stock runflats to others that need it.


You're gonna be the first ever to end up making money!!:thumbup:


----------

